# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Auditorias

## CHRISTIAM PRADO PUICON

Sres, buen dia.
Les remito este email para comentarles que con un grupo de amigos egresados todos nosotros de la U del Pacífico hemos creado una empresa la cual ofrece servicios de auditoria, valoración de empresas, Compra/venta de las mismas, entre otros servicios. 
Si alguno de ustedes esta interesado en este servicio les pido por favor me escriban  a : christiam_prado@yahoo.es 
O en su defecto me ubican en el 994200674 / 420*674.
Saludos

----------

